# Facetime ios7



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I have recently updated to ios7. I seem to be having trouble with Facetime connecting and disconnecting. Any tips?


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Maybe this will help:
http://www.imore.com/having-trouble-imessage-or-facetime-ios-7-heres-how-fix-it

I don't use that but have the imessage issue with some people. I went through the fix for that on mine so now it seems to be on the receiving end. But I have unlimited texting so I just use that. The defaulting to that on it's own doesn't work for me.


----------

